# moving to USA vs continuing in UAE



## RishabShrutika (Aug 7, 2013)

i am from Indian origin (BE engineering + MBA) and currently working for an MNC in Abu Dhabi. i earn 37300aed per month (including housing, car, petrol allowance). My company has proposed to send me to Texas on permanent basis on L1 visa + green card after 2 yrs. the salary they shall be offering would be around 120KUSD.
i wish to know:
1) what should be an comparable salary in US?
2) opinion around should i take the job in US vs another job offer in Dubai from another MNC for 46395 aed per month...is the move worth?
3) what would i be saving in US at that salary?
4) my wife is an doctor (MBBS + MD) from India...any suggestions if she would be able to take up an job as an GP in Houston before enrolling for her residency in Texas in 2015?

Thank you in advance for the feedback.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Without knowing what you really do there is no way to say what you might make in the US.

Is the move worth it to you is the question.

What you save depends on what you do not spend.

Your wife cannot work in her field until she has her records evaluated and taken the respective test. Use Google for ECFMG.


----------



## RishabShrutika (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks. 
My wife is in the process of giving her USMLE exams in Nov13. so once she is EGFMG certified and having an L2 visa (work visa) can she work there as an GP or MBBS doctor until she gets her residency?
thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Texas Medical Board

I would start my research here.


----------



## drskg (Oct 11, 2013)

your wife needs to do her residency before she can practice in USA ( any state). She can not work prior to that. Getting into the residency esp for IMG who had their YOG > 5 years is very hard. You should d/w your wife before making the move


----------

